# Not Much of a Watchdog



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if this is normal... Mochi never barks when someone is at the door, rings the door bell, comes home, etc. She barks when she's playing but not when there is a person at the door. Instead, she just sits there wagging her silly tail to death. That is actually the only time I WANT her to bark! Do other havs do this too?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

These guys are smart and you can teach them to say "hello" and also to "whisper" and also to "no bark" or "that's enough." So, if you do want her to alert you that someone is at your door you can start giving her the command "say hello," perhaps bark to get her going, or when she is play barking tell her "good hello" and give her a treat. You just want to make sure you also teach her "that's enough" or "no bark" or you'll be kicking yourself for this new "trick."


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How old is Mochi now? Kubrick didn't "learn" (in quotes because he learned by himself, not from me, LOL) to bark at the door until he was about 6 months old, maybe 7 months. Before then, he'd completely ignore noises outside the door. Now, he's a TOTAL watchdog. He's good about stopping once he sees the person come in, which is what I want. He has a very big bark (not a small dog bark) and he will run to the door and bark if he hears noises that he can't recognize and/or the doorbell rings. Now, of course, he's teaching Hitchcock to follow suit. Hitch just barked at the door for the first time ever today... time to teach "that's enough," haha!

Anyway, all that to say that maybe Mochi will start barking at the door by herself and if not then you can go the route that Amy stated above and teach her yourself.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have the opposite problem! :frusty:


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one whose hav didn't bark at the door. Mochi is only 13 weeks old, so she's still really young. I'll wait a bit more to see if she can "teach" herself to be a watchdog! I guess I should be thankful I don't have the opposite problem


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Be careful what you wish for! Jasper didn't make a peep until he was 9/10 months. Now he is a tazmanian devil at the door, the mail, the squirrels....and the list goes on. Cash started alerting us sooner around 6 month. 

I personally think it has to do with them just growing up and being much more aware of their surroundings. 

But to be honest, I would rather go back to them not making a peep.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Heath did not start to bark at the door or noises outside until recently. He is 5 1/2 months old.
Now he also growls which is comical, but may not be so in the future...I cannot remember when Biscuit started barking to alert us. But he sure does now, and loudly.

I think Mochi is too little to be alerting you yet. Please, enjoy the QUIET!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! You may be sorry you asked for this. It will probably come on her own in time.

I have two that are ridiculous guard dogs (Hillary and her son, Mousse), but any of my other Havs would gladly unlock the door and welcome a burglar inside... and kiss them for it too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is now almost 14 weeks and he found his bark at least 3 weeks ago. He was really quiet until then (no barking), but once he found his bark he found it. 

Dexter barks at strangers, strange sounds, telephone rings, and whatever else startles Dexter. He even barks at my husband coming out of the bedroom if it has been awhile since seeing him, which could only be 5 minutes. 

When Dexter barks at strangers, he barks, then when the stranger wants to pet, I say ok and then the barking stops and Dexter about wags his tail and body so much, you would think it would tire Dexter out from all the shaking. 

Oh! My husband says "he doesn't bark when I have him and you are not home." 

So, Dexter only barks warnings for me.............What's with that?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dexter is protecting you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You are Dexter's mommy, after all!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Dexter is a sweetie Linda. He knows to protect his mommy 

After reading the comments, I think I'll regret the day I posted this!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lotus - be careful what you wish for! Once Lola started watchdog barking, it shortly got out of hand. Any noise outside the windows or door became loud, shrill, barking triggers. She was just under 11 mos. I also discovered, once my neighbors complained to the condo board, that she was barking when I left her home alone. 

I trained her to not bark at the noises (99% of the time) using my voice and a glass jar with coins. I trained her out of the separation barking through classic Separation Anxiety training. 

So - warning - if and when Mochi starts barking, you might want to get on that right away!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Anne, that is a very good warning.... because we were so surprised when Jasper started barking and we thought it was cute...we may have encouraged him...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the non stop mouthy maltese so I would prefer to have the opposite problem with her. When Dash and Dora bark there is usually a reason. Tonight we were in the living room and Dash went insane.... there was a lose dog that was in my yard and I coudlnt get Dash to stop but I appreciated him being a guard dog then. But he is the best at a hotel with doors slamming, he chills out.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I quickly read some of the responses and like many havs here, Henry did not start to bark at the door until about 6 mo. of age.

It really startled me the first time he did it.
In fact, I didn't answer the door for fear it was some worst person imaginable!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I LOVE that Gracie rarely barks...she only barks when she plays or when she is sitting in the window sill and sees the dog across the street and wants to play with him...I picked this breed because they aren't usually "yappers"...lol. So far, I have lucked out in that being true. My Shepherds bark plenty enough for me...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy also didn't start barking when someone comes till later--but I really do not remember his age exactly. Now he kinda makes a howling whistle-bark...that is wierd and kind of annoying.Of course,most of the time he is pretty good about stopping. I ,like Karla, know what it's like to have a barker.....so this is good compared to alot of breeds.:thumb:


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Lotus - Your Moochi and my Rey look so much alike it's spooky. We also have almost the same flooring in our house as your avatar. Rey is also 13 weeks old. He was born on 11/10/09, making him 13 weeks (he will be 14 weeks on Monday). It will be fun to compare their milestones.
:focus:

Rey has just discovered his bark but only uses it when he thinks he should be out of the ex-pen or when I am preparing his dinner. The little taste I am starting to receive makes me appreciate that he does not do it very often. I for one can definitely wait for the real thing.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Trisha, Mochi was born on 11/15! They are only 5 days apart. Can we compare weight? 

Her last weigh in at 11 weeks old was 4.10oz. And if Rey and Mochi do look alike, do people keep asking you whether or not he's a yorkie?! (grrrr)

Oh, and pictures please!!


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Lotus - Rey was 4 lb 1oz at his 12 week shots (the Sat before he was 12 weeks). Turned 12 weeks that Monday, so technically he was 11 weeks. He was up from 3lbs at 9 weeks. Every time I look at your signature picture I do a double take, like "when did I take that picture"  but SPOOKY!

Our thread with lots of pictures is named "Rey - New Kid on the block" in the Puppy Area too. Check it out and tell me what you think about the possible clones. I have tried to get a signature picture but is has not worked yet. I mess with different parts of my profile each time I visit. Eventually I will have a signature photo!

They always ask yorkie or sometimes shih zu. When I say Havenese most ask what that is a mix of. :frusty: Almost no one has heard of a Hav before. How lucky we are to have such a special breed!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

sweetlotus said:


> Ok I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one whose hav didn't bark at the door. Mochi is only 13 weeks old, so she's still really young. I'll wait a bit more to see if she can "teach" herself to be a watchdog! I guess I should be thankful I don't have the opposite problem


My dogs didn't really bark at that age....they sure learned how to bark as they got older:biggrin1: I would enjoy the quiet, while you can.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Anne, thanks for the tip about the coins in a glass jar. I need to remember that one and work on this issue.

Lincoln did not bark at the door, until we got Scout almost 2 years later. Scout barked at the door from very early on, and then "taught" Lincoln to bark too. Now I have two barkers. But for them, it is more that they are excited to jump and kiss whoever is at the door - they think everyone is here to visit THEM, of course!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

We live on the 1st floor of a 3 floor building; Castro will go crazy when anyone rings our doorbell. He also barks when he sees a squirrel in the yard.. Otherwise, he doesn't bark as much (thank you!!!!!!)

I take Castro to the office, and people don't even realize Castro is here, as he is so quiet!!


----------

